# Tekky Jumping Spider for Cheap!



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. I just ordered three of the spiders and a couple other things. Hell, the mechanism in the spiders is worth six bucks.


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

Not available in my ZipCode,what???????


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

mickkell said:


> Not available in my ZipCode,what???????


I set my zip code to 85351, which is what Google is spitting out for Peoria, AZ, and I'm told store pickup is available at the Sears in Glendale, AZ in 7 to 9 days. 

By default, the Kmart website sets your zip code as 00000 (which doesn't actually exist), even if you are a registered user of the site.


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

Ya,thanks.I think I've got it handled.I got my Confirmation number,now the wait begins.


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

Chewbacca said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I just ordered three of the spiders and a couple other things. Hell, the mechanism in the spiders is worth six bucks.


Right there with ya,I hope I can Canniblize these to repair my broken(not Spiders) ones.If I can I'll still have the spiders.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

mickkell said:


> Right there with ya,I hope I can Canniblize these to repair my broken ones.If I can I'll still have the spiders.


Why cannibalize working ones to repair broken ones? I could see taking a good one apart so you have working parts to fabricate copies of, but using good ones as spare parts for bad ones seems like a waste of effort. Do your broken ones have better spiders on them or something?


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Blarghity said:


> I set my zip code to 85351, which is what Google is spitting out for Peoria, AZ, and I'm told store pickup is available at the Sears in Glendale, AZ in 7 to 9 days.
> 
> By default, the Kmart website sets your zip code as 00000 (which doesn't actually exist), even if you are a registered user of the site.


But you're in New Jersey right? So how are you going to get them?


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Screaming Demons said:


> But you're in New Jersey right? So how are you going to get them?


heh. That's easy. I'll just read a couple old Mack Bolan novels and go hijack the truck carrying my spiders.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I was just wondering if there was another trick or step past that. I never could get them to add to my cart for shipping or ship to store so I guess they were all gone.


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

Blarghity said:


> Why cannibalize working ones to repair broken ones? I could see taking a good one apart so you have working parts to fabricate copies of, but using good ones as spare parts for bad ones seems like a waste of effort. Do your broken ones have better spiders on them or something?


I think I can fix my Lurching Vampire with these,way better than a small Jumping Spider.My pop up Zombie is broken too,thanks Tekky.


----------

